# Let's play a game of Soggy Biscuit



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2011)

I first heard of Soggy Biscuit back in the Marines. We didn't actually play it, just joked about it.

It's a game where a group of guys stand in a circle facing eachother. Everyone jerks off and cums on a biscuit in the middle of the group. The last guy to blow his load has to eat the biscuit.

I remembered this because it's on Wikipedia of all places!

Soggy biscuit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 29, 2011)

?? ok

that's only 10-15 years old at least. that was the joke supposedly behind Limp Bizkit's name.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

No thanks! 

Don't need/want perverts or fiends as my friends.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2011)

the guy LEAST horny about jerking off in a circle of guys should get an award not a punishment. the guy who is so turned on about it he cums first probably _wants_ the biscuit.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> ?? ok
> 
> that's only 10-15 years old at least. that was the joke supposedly behind Limp Bizkit's name.



I first heard it back in '97, so that's about right.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 29, 2011)

Christ almighty, trannys, anal sex with men and now this... where oh where is this board going?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

Isn't that called a circle jerk, and the biscuit is suppose to be a cookie?


----------



## ExLe (Sep 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Christ almighty, trannys, anal sex with men and now this... where oh where is this board going?


 
...

It's going straight to the top!...


----------



## oufinny (Sep 29, 2011)

^ You sir are one of those extra sick puppies, LOL!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 29, 2011)

more cowbell


----------



## ExLe (Sep 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> ^ You sir are one of those extra sick puppies, LOL!


 

...


No sir please...

You are to kind...


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Isn't that called a circle jerk, and the biscuit is suppose to be a cookie?



lol, this is what I have heard, and it is called "Ookie cookie"


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2011)

Chelsea Handler was talking about something called the Superman when a guy blows his load on a sheet and then sticks it on a girls back and she runs around like it's a cape....  

We ran trains and boned girls side by side in the Navy, but never jerked off around each other...I even had sex in a room full of people but jerking was always a private sad thing to do, usually in one of the heads with a lockable door where you could be alone for a few minutes, except for some of the guys who didn't give a shit and would rub one out in the showers even after the captain made them put in the clear shower curtains....then they'd  go to the back shower stall which was called the sticky stall for obvious reasons...


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

I can;t find the thread, but somethingawful had an awesome one where people collected Craigslist ads with dudes asking for jerkoff buddies. It was fucking hilarious. Every guy said something to the effect of:

"Looking for a jerkoff buddy in Bumfuck Egypt...no gay stuff!"


----------



## maniclion (Sep 29, 2011)

A gay friend of mine said it's not rare for a straight guy to do such a thing, he has had several and they would get mad if he got too close or tried to talk them into something more, most were military guys he said.  Maybe they get sick of jerkin it alone?  Or maybe circle jerks aren't so rare in the military?  Don't know but if it helps them get their rocks off and keeps them from going crazy more power to them...


----------



## ExLe (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

maniclion said:


> A gay friend of mine said it's not rare for a straight guy to do such a thing, he has had several and they would get mad if he got too close or tried to talk them into something more, most were military guys he said.  Maybe they get sick of jerkin it alone?  Or maybe circle jerks aren't so rare in the military?  Don't know but if it helps them get their rocks off and keeps them from going crazy more power to them...



Haha, the powers of the mind are incredible. The level of self denial required to convince a guy that as long as you are only jerking off with a dude, your not gay. I would imagine those types of people are dangerous as fuck, and would flip out out kill a gay dude if he pushed it too far.


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Chelsea Handler was talking about something called the Superman when a guy blows his load on a sheet and then sticks it on a girls back and she runs around like it's a cape....
> 
> We ran trains and boned girls side by side in the Navy, but never jerked off around each other...I even had sex in a room full of people but jerking was always a private sad thing to do, usually in one of the heads with a lockable door where you could be alone for a few minutes, except for some of the guys who didn't give a shit and would rub one out in the showers even after the captain made them put in the clear shower curtains....then they'd  go to the back shower stall which was called the sticky stall for obvious reasons...



lol at the superman thing, that's a new one!

ditto on the jo thing...I was always under the impression that was always a solo event unless competing with the gf


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2011)

i had a bf tell me as young boys he and another kid jerked off together. they were little but as they got older neither was gay. a lot of little girls experiment sexually with each other but are perfectly straight adults. me and two other little girls used to "play brides" on the front lawn. i don't know what the hell our moms were doing but one of us discovered masturbating and showed the others. we had no idea it was a secret thing at first. i still wonder too if any cars going by realized what we were doing. oh look 3 cute little girls dressed up like brides grinding their pillows on the front lawn.  i doubt little boys were that much more innocent it's just more rare one will confess.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i had a bf tell me as young boys he and another kid jerked off together. they were little but as they got older neither was gay. a lot of little girls experiment sexually with each other but are perfectly straight adults. me and two other little girls used to "play brides" on the front lawn. i don't know what the hell our moms were doing but one of us discovered masturbating and showed the others. we had no idea it was a secret thing at first. i still wonder too if any cars going by realized what we were doing. oh look 3 cute little girls dressed up like brides grinding their pillows on the front lawn.  i doubt little boys were that much more innocent it's just more rare one will confess.




There is a huge difference between children turning to their friends for help when trying to make sense of something occurring in their body that nobody will talk to them about, and jerking off next to an adult man. 

Funny related story. In kindergarten, a kid once stood up in his chair, pulled his pants down to his ankles, and starting pulling on his dick yelling "This is my peepee!" 

I guess he just wanted to formally introduce us all. Who the fuck knows, but the kid was named nicknamed Joey Peepee until he transferred schools in 6th grade.


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i had a bf tell me as young boys he and another kid jerked off together. they were little but as they got older neither was gay. a lot of little girls experiment sexually with each other but are perfectly straight adults. me and two other little girls used to "play brides" on the front lawn. i don't know what the hell our moms were doing but one of us discovered masturbating and showed the others. we had no idea it was a secret thing at first. i still wonder too if any cars going by realized what we were doing. oh look 3 cute little girls dressed up like brides grinding their pillows on the front lawn.  i doubt little boys were that much more innocent it's just more rare one will confess.



that's a funny ass story!  

it used to be a very taboo subject.  hell back in HS in like '84 when we were sophomores one of our buddies got caught jacking off in his vw bus waiting outside somebody's house waiting for people.  back then nobody talked about it this dude went postal got a pistol from home went over to our other friends houses shot a hole through the couch and threatened everybody not to tell about him rubbing one out.   by the  end of our jr year it's we talked about it in public, hell some of my married buddies it's all they talk about...lol  

* and yes after the cops were called the jo incident because of lesser importance


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2011)

my 2nd husband worked shift work in a big paper mill. he said on the midnight to 8am shift most of the guys walked around with morning wood about 5 am. someone was always getting caught jerking off n the whole town would know within a week.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I even had sex in a room full of people but jerking was always a private sad thing to do



It's not sad, it's a competition! Can't compete?


----------



## ExLe (Sep 30, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> my 2nd husband worked shift work in a big paper mill. he said on the midnight to 8am shift most of the guys walked around with morning wood about 5 am. someone was always getting caught jerking off n the whole town would know within a week.


 

How many husbands have you had Little Wing?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2011)

3. so far


----------



## ExLe (Sep 30, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> 3. so far


 

You must be to much for them to handle...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2011)

a sour relationship is about as easy to fix as sour milk. you'll just drive yourself nuts trying


----------

